# Water settling in dishwasher



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Water seems to 'ooze' into the dishwasher. Is that normal if you aren't usuing it regularly? 
I thought it might be from using the garbage disposal but I haven't used that lately.
It seems to take maybe weeks for it to cover the bottom of the dishwasher (inside).


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

There is a vacuum break to prevent sewage water from backing up into the dishwasher. On new ones its a mechanical connection set into the sink (looks like a chrome cover plate) but I recall on older dishwashers it was just a loop in the drain hose placed higher then midway up the side of the dishwasher. If waste water id being siphoned into the washer you have a risky health situation ! FIX IT IMMEDIATLY !


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

There is a looped (arched) hose that goes from dishwasher to water faucet under sink. That's what it looks like. Can you clean it out or what.
Could it be from a clog somewhere?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you don't use the dishwasher much then where it hooks up to the garbage disposal it can get junk in the line at the garbage disposal.

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/dishwasher/dishwasher.php

Take the top off of the air gap on the sink top.

Your be able to see if it is working ok but your need to run the dishwasher and then set it so it drains, But with the air gap cover off your get water all over. Get a glass that you can turn upside down and cover the air gap so your be able to see everything and keep water from getting all over the place.
There is also after you take the cover off another part screwed on cap that you can take off to see things better but make sure that you get it put back on right or it will come off when you run the dishwasher.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/home_owner_clinic/1275531.html
http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/dishwasher/check/airgap.php

More images here.
http://www.precisioninstall.net/catalog/sec11.html
Your see all the parts in the 2nd TWIN INLET DISHWASHER AIR GAP picture. You will not have a twin model but the rest will look the same or some what the same.
The 2nd TWIN INLET DISHWASHER AIR GAP picture your see the cap at the very top and then just under it the part I said you can undo to look into the lines. Just get it back on right or it will come off when water goes tru it and your have water all over the place.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The connection of the dishwasher to either (or both) hot and cold water is via solenoid valves.

The most common cause of a slow build-up would be one of the valves having a poor seat.

Exactly the same as a dripping tap....

Except you probably need to renew the entire valve.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Mine doesn't have an air gap on the sink top.


----------

